# problem to  to Sshd



## Arash (Nov 29, 2010)

Hello i have a problem i install freebsd 8.1 and i want to use sshd rootpasswod does not work on t 
what do i do ? i search many time in google this forum and others but i can not set a passwod to it


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 30, 2010)

By default, sshd(8) will not allow you to log on with the root account. This is a *feature*, not a bug. Do not change it, especially when connected to the internet. Log in with a user account that is a member of the *wheel* group, and use su(1) to access the root account when logged in.


----------



## shitson (Nov 30, 2010)

Typical script kiddies will always try to hack into your box using the generic root username. If you run publicly visible box for any amount of time you will see many denied attempts at this user. Best to not use this and follow the above advice.


----------

